#  >  > General Discussion >  >  > Occult >  >  >  In 7 Days The World Will End

## jump

this message was delivered to me in a dream, as of now being day two, Im counting down till the seventh, yes it was a dream, though this isnt the kind of thing one could easily dissmiss as any other dream, its not every day one dreams about the world ending, yes there have been end of world profits, I have no desire to claim to be one, those that predicted when the world would end, their predictions had a considerable amount of time between the world ending and their prediction, 7 days is hardly a considerable amount of time hence all the more urgency of this post, Ive considered dissmissing the dream as best as possible, and those efforts to do so were fruitless, Ive been left with a guilt complex each time I do so, and really I have nothing to lose saying this because in the event nothing happens on the seventh day and I look like an idiot, its no big deal to me because in the past I have looked like an idiot before and it was no problem to me, I could handle it and thus shrug it off. Should that be the case with this, again I will be able to do as before and shrug it off after looking like an idiot for a bit so what?!! 

I have nothing to lose here, this is win win for me, Ive not been happy with the goings on of the world for some time now and this will be a god send for me, yes I am depressed that this will happen though at the same time releived

My question to you is, whithin such a short window of time left, what will you do with your remaining days left here on earth?

----------


## Belphebe

Love my family as much as I can.

----------


## Andyr

LOL ... 7 days you say? Thats quite handy actually as the Inland Revenue is surposed to be sending the bailifs round, I told them good luck with that you wont get bugger all as the ex wife has already beaten you to it !  :Big Grin:  .... Solves quite a few problems then if your prediction is right lol

----------


## ZeldaFitz

Hang out with my family, friends, love my dogs, eat all the fast food, and drink as much wine as I can. I wouldn't pay my bills, who would give a flying f..k.

----------


## yodatalk

Smoke as much as I can heh. Though I do not think the world is going to end any time soon.

----------


## Gazeeboh

How can it end in a week and then again in 2012?
Rough times!

What would I do? Become fearless I suppose.

----------


## jump

by the by, midnight marks the beginning of the next day closer to the end and so on till you know what

----------


## ZeldaFitz

The worlds not going to end, I am so sick of this 2012 BS.

----------


## Belphebe

My Dad said the world will end when he tuns out of fine Cigars and good Scotch, and since he won't it will not. LOL.

----------


## Fr_CV

well, i'd keep doing what id do normally. the worlds not gonna end in 7 days, and thats sum trollin' if s/he's being serious. it has ended since 5000 BC, so i think ideally it wont end for another couple thousand.

----------


## One and Only...

False prophet.

----------


## jump

as promissed I shall be counting down until the end, and so I deliver ,ok this new post marks day two of the seven day count down ,leaving 6 days remainding until you know what

----------


## Andyr

> as promissed I shall be counting down until the end, and so I deliver ,ok this new post marks day two of the seven day count down ,leaving 6 days remainding until you know what


Day 2 of 7 day count, leaving 6 days lol  :Big Grin:

----------


## Reinga

LOL you gotta love doom's day profits.

----------


## Fr_CV

> LOL you gotta love doom's day profits.


profits? they make MONEY?

Or do you mean prophets?

----------


## jump

ok as of now as I type this and thus post this message, 5 days including the day of this posted message are left.


Before in my dream it was never said HOW the world would end and so I could only speculate, here are just some of those speculations as to HOW this may happen:


nuke world war

the wheather behaving in a way that in the past it never has before

World wide zombie out break

we get destroyed by a race far more advanced than our own from a far away planet

The latter on that short list looks to be one such possability ahem :

Earth sends 25,000 hellos to outer space - Yahoo!7 News

Plus in the event that by itself doesnt grab you, heres my weekly Horoscope
see it from my perspective by adopting the advice that is said in it, this will act as a filter for you to view the world from my perspective for a moment
Free Weekly Video Horoscope - Gemini

----------


## ZeldaFitz

Save your money, save you cash, the world will still be here, and will not go in a flash. the only doom is in your head and I suggest you not fall dead, but pack it up and go on vacation and that will bring you bright elation. People live on these prophecies and then freak when they are still alive the next day.

----------


## jump

we are still in day 3 of this count down now leaving four days till the end, should you wish to count backawards from day 7 we are on day 5, which ever way you wish to count down from, there are four days left remaining *after* tonight any how I now have proof to go with this to back what Ive been sayin the entire time, dispute me should you wish to, the main thing is you have seven days to pack with fun activities of pandemoniumic preportions. should the 7 day count down be a crock you would have lived theble 7 days of your life ever, though I dont buy that it is a crock as said, I have evidances to go with this now, as said before dispute me should you wish to, It is no effect to me because when I get called to answer how I spent my last days alive and what did I learn from it all I will have a sufficient answer , comfortabley it shall rest with me , ok enough of that heres the evedences to go with this(all within a framework fusion of Aristotillian logic and NLP for it is the only available means to me, to be able to present this) so without further a do:


As posted before there were multiple messages sent via sattelite sent to a planet in outer space quite similar to our own, very recently(the idiots for doing this!)

The life forms on that planet could very well be far more superiour to our own and very well may find the received messages from our planet to be a threat to them, They may see us as competition and a threat to their survival so they could just very well destroy us some how or another

The section of the bible speaking of the dead finnaly awakining could very well take place in the form of these advanced race deciding to use some mechanism which activates our reptilian brain and utilising it in a way to turn us all into brain eating zombies thus the biblical prohecy speaking of the dead re awakening does indeed take on 'a form'

This does not really bother me should this happen because today Ive seen enough dunderheadedness to convince me this would be a good way to wipe out such ways of life

There has been alot of downright horridness on the news more so than usual

The wheather across the world has been behaving rather strangely , past wheather hasnt behaved as strangely as it has now

This evening I saw what looked very much like two smoking towers in the clouds forming during sunset almost in mimickery of the twin towers, I was that awe struck at the sight of this I missed the golden opportunity to tacke a picture of it on my phone and post it here

and finnaly the deal clincher for me,

I went to the city today to pick up a cd I ordered some time ago: 

Amazon.com: The Shining: Violent J: Music

the stand out tracks that helped confirmed this even more:

Intro

Wake up

Get out the way- a motivational song to prepare you for the end

Pyromaniac- a song about what one individual would do should all turn to you know what

Home Invasion- Zombies out side the house

Faster- zombies again

14 year old- being stuck between heaven and hell


To round it all off I dropped by my older bros house and his woman was listening to nickel back, the song she likes listening to most from them is the one about trying to get back into heaven and then after that she was listening to that old song from the ninety's whos repetative chorus goes "in your heaaaaaaaaad in your heeeeeeeeeeead zoh ohmbie eh eh eh Its all in your heaaaaaaaaaaaad Zohmbieeeeeeeeeeeee eh eh eh"

further comfirming the reptilian brain theory I mentioned earlier in this post

ok thats it from me for the moment, like I said this aint about convincing you this is about me getting in the best 7 days of my life I will have ever experianced in my life , end or not!

----------


## Reinga

> profits? they make MONEY?
> 
> Or do you mean prophets?


Yeah man making fun of dyslexic's real F**King cool....

That aside though the world WON'T end so...

----------


## Fr_CV

> Yeah man making fun of dyslexic's real F**King cool....
> 
> That aside though the world WON'T end so...


Hey, I didnt know you were dyslexic, so chill out. I didn't mean anybody arm, it was simply a bit well, funny. Besides, I misspell words too. Sorry for trying to lighten the mood a bit more.

Oh well.

Frater LeL

----------


## RavenSong

Even if scientists aimed some kind of radio signal at another planet...it takes tens of *years* to actually get there if we're talking about our solar system and possibly hundreds of years to reach other galaxies....No offence meant, but I don't believe we are going to come under alien attack any time soon...I mean scientists have been attempting to make or receieve contact to/from "aliens" since like the 1970s and nothing has come of it yet.

I think in 4 days we're all going to be laughing that we thought the world was ending. Besides, since it's supposed to end in 2012, it would be very anticlimactic if it ended next week  :Wink: 

Oh and The Zombie Survival Guide = best book ever. If the dead rise, my house will be a fortress!

----------


## Gazeeboh

Dreams of this nature usually imply the end of the world.
Since the world is only in your experience, this is the end of the personal world.
I suggest you get ready for change, Jump.

----------


## Belphebe

It may be a huge challenge you will be facing and will leave you a changed person. I believe when I wake up four days from now, I will still be here.

----------


## Logxi

Nothing Bad Is Actually Happening On September 2 – SoftSailor

Just found this. Is it coincidence? Is the world really coming to an end? Or maybe we have a 4chan member among us?

Just kidding.

Seriously though, any updates in your dreams? Maybe you could share some specifics on your initial dream? It would help a lot in interpreting it, putting into a context.

----------


## jump

OK keeping you people up to date , we are now on day four counting down from day one that is leaving three days after this!

That 2012 sh** was invented by a group of people who earn gillions of dollars printing glorified toilet paper of an excuse for a magazine over and over again each time an end time prediction is revealed, and each time their predicted end time comes to pass they just produce yet another prediction so they have yet another excuse to go on printing their glorified toilet paper of a poor excuse for a magazine

Those people never had a means for handling what would happen after their predicted gone so they just tailor a new one each time as a means of handling what happens when the prediction turns out to be false.

So with that knocked out of the way, Ive seen there was talks of cult formation ideas on another thread, should you all wish to pursue that idea I posit this :

should the end of the world message delivered to me in my dream not actually occur in the form of an end all, end all!!!!!!!!!!!! .......,

we shall look at it and approach it like this,

The world has ended for 'them' (the rest of the worlds population) we shall all completely ignore their hides more than we would normally do and form our very own solidified cult 'following just the same way some marketers do with their products and services, there will never have to be any new predictions ever being produced for 'their' (the rest of the worlds population) world has 'ended' (at least the way we will see it as) and ours will begin a never ending life long journey which we will recruit many along the way through out this journey which will last many generations and will be passed down and preserved to and through the generations to come so much so it will have reached the point of religious 'like' proportions should that occur within many hundreds of generations from now then I will have done my job here correctly by employing Long Term Persuasion which will last many upon many and to continue to persuade many upon many generations to come well after I have been dead and gone

However that will be Highly unlikely so getting all exited about it would be futile. Upon analysing my dream using the dream analysis model derived from the psychoanalysis model , the following information is is what is found from the dream and with it you will arrive at the same conclusion as I have when all of this excitement began so with out further ado here it is:


The messenger whom appeared to me to deliver this quite heavy news took on a form familiar to me , the messenger would have only been able to achieve this by reaching right far back into my psyche to find a form most familiar form most current and relevant to me, a form that has maintained currency to me right up until this day, my guess is to accept the message a little more easily, embarrassingly, that form was none other than (and yes you are going to laugh at this (sigh) ) Violent J of the novelty rap duo "The Insane Clown Posse" 

Your probably thinking 'rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrriiiiiiiiiiiiiiight' , well The ICP (the short abbreviated form of the aforementioned rap duo) have held a great deal of significance for me since I was 15 years old because that's when I 1st began listening to them right up until 2005 when I was 21 after that I got into NLP, Hypnosis, psycho analysis and any and all other fields on the subject of advanced communication. 

it was through psycho analysis I reached the decision ICP are disgusting a** clowns , through out their careers they too have preached an end times situation over span more than a decade I was very peeved to find out what this 'end' was when they finally got round to telling their listeners what it was, that wasn't the reason I stopped listening to them though it was the aforementioned at the beginning of this paragraph

The messenger obviously see this as an issue thus still taking on the form of one of the painted clown faced rap duo to tell me his message,
he needed to maintain a means of relevance with me to help persuade me of what was being said to me, never was I told how the world would end only how long until it would end and finally told me that I should prepare, implied that I should be getting back in touch with my spiritual side and completely cleanse my mind body and soul so I would be ready for the end

In the dream by the discussion I didn't know whether I would be going to heaven or hell, Quite actually I'm scared of dying and the idea of going to heaven was and still is quite scary to me, I don't want to die! doesn't matter that its heaven!

I looked up and that's when the heavy feeling daunted on me about this , the other thing that was at first unexplainable but now is, was the location of where the dream occurred,

it was back at the house I use to live at when I was 15 back in the spare back room of the house where I slept stayed and studied, again this would of been the messenger using my psyche to strike and maintain some relevance with me to convince me and whilst doing the convincing, how ever I did feel uncomfortable being there because the carpet of the spare room is green, and it was always musty and dusty smelling in there, I have an adverse hatred to the colour green, it is the colour of greed and says about the wearer of its colour that they were a filthy farm animal that we humans get bacon from that's right, the pig! and pigs eat their own sh** and they love to roll around in it as well, disgusting!, this is why I somewhat hated that backroom

Anyways after waking up I spent the first few days not knowing what to do, I felt nothing is worth it we're all going to get wiped out anyways. towards the end of day three I started tacking things a little more serious and decided to get in as much fun as I could and do the things Ive putting off for a while now m and here they are:

visit a bordello and have sex with some of the ladies I know about whom work there, and just get some hardcore banging sex out of my system

try to hypnotise a sex worker who worked on the private scene and not have to pay money for it!

start up two business ideas Ive been putting off secure some employment Ive been meaning to secure (this I suppose was to add some consistency and provide 'some' normalcy to my newly cut short life so I wouldn't freak out)

and finally become mentally and physically prepared mind body and soul, to become completely cleansed by the end of it by means of :

going through a couple of my many books I have on applied psychology, NLP and hypnosis , pick out the techniques in them relevant to me and needed for the upcoming big event

Do something religious at the end I guess, dress appropriately , pray attend any prayer groups, solidify that by doing an occult like ritual up at the park which entails the following:

dress appropriately

do my special prayers designed for the situation

ensure I do it around evening time when all is still


(sigh) se' la vi



Oh and just before I go, just a side note of interest, I had a chat with a religeouse fellow in a chatroom on day two and told him about it he mentioned something about demons tryng to tempt me to do sinful things by using my dreams as a way to acheive this, 

I started thinking about this last night and thought another way of interprating the dream was I was being tempted by a demon wishing me to commit all seven sins using the seven day time span as way of pressuring me into doing them all in such a short spave of time on such a grand scale as well in such a short space of time!

Know what since the beginning of the count down I am already guilty of a few of them already and I am about to go be guilty of a few more of them in a little while

So far I have committed , Sloth, Greed, Lust , Envy, Ive yet to commit the last three of those seven , could it be a higher power testing me?
to see what I will do within seven days?

Im sort of seeing it that way but............it seems way too simplistic when compared to how Ive initially approached this, This probably is both the beings from heaven and hell testing me to see who gets me by the final days on earth

To recap all that has been contained within this post!

We are on day four counting down from day one, leaving three days after this!

----------


## Fr_CV

I believe all of this is personal. One needs to be in darkness to see the light.

"the light shineth in the darkness, and the darkness comprehendeth it not."

----------


## ZeldaFitz

I am finding this a bit odd, even if you feel the world will end shouldn't give you carte blanche to commit the seven deadly sins. I hope you do not have anything nefarious planned and are using this as an excuse. The world will still be here believe me, but the world you are existing in may not.

----------


## yodatalk

The worlds not going to end.

----------


## 007m

I don't know what is the purpace or the meaning of those dreams, but i am sure that the world will not end so soon.
Recently I had 2 consecutive dreams where i could see some great explosion...I don't know what they were, nuke explosions, commet explosion, or some kind of energy vortex, but i remember that i was scared and I could have seen it from the window of my house...the other one(one night before) had placed me in the middle of a bombarded battlefield, and i remembere that i saw one nuke striking down a town, and many planes that bombarded the battlefield. Then i found some kind of hole and then i can't rembember nothing, maybe the dream was over...who knows?
I realy have no idea about their meaning. They may mean nothing, or they may not.

----------


## jump

ok this post marks day 5, and I am depressed, there are only 2 days left

Im at the end of my teather, I really dont know what to do
I look around and really dont see any reason the world should be saved
There is nothing worth saving

was the messagssanger from god and Im letting the messanger down by not fullfilling my committments expected from me?

was there a bet between god and the messanger that I would fail?

I feel the messanger is sitting there twiddaling his fingers anxiousely after being told by god 'I dont think your guy is going to come through on this'
and the messangers anxiouse reply simply is 'hes going to come through on this just trust me ok?!'

and gods stern reply is 'I hope for your sake that he does because there is a deadline to be met and by the end of it I must push the button!

The conversation would probably go something like that

I mean what the f*** am I suppose to do?! become spiritually clean and be completely obsolved before the time is up?! Is the worlds contingence resting completely on what I do next?

Im suppose to save everybody by saving myself?!??!

Is there something Im to learn from all of this by the end of it???!!

MAN!!!!!!!!!!! there were so many things I wanted to do before I die, and that was including prove it is possible to reverse time, reset time back to a moment before the bad things happen in our lives so we can mend them before it happens, 

All the women I wanted to go out with!

The life style I wanted to live!

all things I have done up until now have meant nothing
all that has been done by society was for nothing!

urrrg! the questions I have to ask about this! the responsabilitys Im avoiding right now type this! the things in my life I keep putting off as I type this!
urrrg!

Will the dead come back to life and Im suppose to lead those that have not become one of the living dead out into safety?!

yes Im fully aware its grand dios thinking, Im so f****** frustrated by all of this

ok recap time now

After today there are only 2 days left (sigh)

----------


## Gazeeboh

Yoda -
The worlds not going to end.

Yes. It is. Everything does. Most likely, the Sun will end first, then us.

JUMP- 

Don't worry about it. You are going to die anyways, you just had no idea when. We are living in Maya right now, so it's not a big deal if this illusion is broken or replaced by a new one. 

Knowing when you are going to die should give you a huge amount of courage. You then know that nothing can kill you until then, nothing can stop you until then. There isn't any fear, or point to living. Destroy your idea of the soul, of yourself and you will feel much better about things.

Yes, everything is pointless. We give it a point, a meaning. The dead never died, nothing is lost. And most importantly, stop thinking about purity and perfection. Those things are mental death traps, suicide missions.

----------


## Logxi

@Gazeeboh, your response to Jump conveys my philosophy exactly.

@007m, I recently had a dream about an explosion too, a little over a week ago. I was sitting in my bath tub, and had been sitting there for a while, as I've been doing a lot lately. Outside, the sun was setting or rising, can't remember. The sky was scarlet, and I think it was most likely rising, although I can't be sure of cardinal direction in dreams. I was sitting there, thinking about anything and everything as always, when there was a distant but loud explosion. I turned my head to look out the window, and saw an immense pillar of dark smoke with bits of glowing fire coming out through it. I saw it through a kind of frame created by a large tree next to my house, and a shed right below it, so I couldn't define whether or not it was a mushroom shape, or otherwise define anything about it, but I remember thinking, "[insert-profane-word-that-I-shall-keep-to-myself-because-it-will-be-censored-anyway], this is it..." while feeling empty and disconnected from the whole event, but still having a feeling of guilt, and a feeling that grave consequences were coming up.

Not sure if it has any significance, but it _is_ peculiar that I'm not the only one having a dream with an unhappy ending, so to speak.

----------


## ZeldaFitz

Dreams of explosions does not mean the world is going to end. You may have tapped into someone else's thoughts, or you have issues that make you feel disconnected and the feeling every thing is going to explode. My question is when you are wrong, what next, another date October 31st? I mean really this is starting to get ridiculous and the doomsday prophets have been predicting this before I was ever born. I will check in on Wednesday. morning to see who made it.

----------


## jump

WELL there is one more day after this one and that day IS THE LAST!!!!
I really dont know what the point is of doing anything is, there is so much worth obliterating so much f***** stuff that has occured in the news recently since the 7 day cpount down started.

Is Ignorance one of the 7 deadly sins? because I think Ive been guilty of that alot more recently, and how bout envy that one Ive been guilty of aswell

ok heres what Ive been guilty of during the countdown, (in no particular order by the by)

greed, lust, ignorance?, envy, sloth, I shall look up what all seven are and see to it about being guilty of them or not before days end..........

ok recap

one more day after this one and that day IS THE LAST!!!!

----------


## Belphebe

I think the other member is right, you want an excuse to commit all the seven deadly sins, or are you going to harm yourself ot others. I think everyone is missing the big picture here.

----------


## ThisIsNecessary

If you really think the world is going to end, then go steal something cool, eat as much junk food as you want, then go find the girl that got away and tell her how you really feel! Then skydive without a parachute. It won't matter if we're all done for, right? 

Hmm. Maybe I'm only suggesting those things because that's MY bucket list. ...meh, whatever.

----------


## jump

this post was produced during the closing hours of the second last day of the count down, and Ive just glanced over the seven sins on wiki pedia to see what sins I have committed , and sadly I am guilty of nearly all of them NEARLY that is because I havnt totally exacuted the sin off lust that would be about it, I didnt have sex within the count downs time frame and still havnt yet, though Ive been wanting to, lust would be the last one on the list and justr so you all know at the beginning it was never my intention to PURPOUSELY set out to commit them! sloth only happened because I was depressed about the world ending so I just laid there in my bed for a few days
wrath only occured because I was so angry about a falling out between me and a young woman I had a thing for (she got back with her loser boyfreind and is currently preggo, and it is speculated not by him interestingly enough but hes so stupid he thinks its his, it sure as hell aint myne! lol I never got to do it with her) any way Ive continued to beat myself up over the falling out, anyway she collects wellfare and I hate the fact that shes happy to do that, be a bottom feeder, so apparantly thats the sin of envy right there, Ive committed greed, and glutton today , lust is the only one I havnt intentionally committed only unintentionally by checking out hot looking women otreet today in the city, but I always do that thats built in proggramming of man and woman, to check eachother out isnt it?
oh yeah and pride I did that one today because I sat down to a business venture tat had the possability to further my life and that was intentional
ok recap, this post was produced during the closing hours of the sixth day before the seventh day (the last day)

----------


## jump

ok this post marks the seventh and final day. do with it what you will 

As stated at the very beginning , should this all be a crock then I will happily carry it on my shoulders for a while, in the event that is the case, I will have some seriouse questions because I have not the slightest as to why I would be put through something like this?!


signing out your pal 

Jump

Hold on to your butts

----------


## ZeldaFitz

Oh .you will be carrying this on your shoulders the rest of your life. Tomorrow the only thing that will be ending is my last egg in the fridge.

----------


## Andyr

> ok this post marks the seventh and final day. do with it what you will


Gee thanks you could have at least told us what time zone your working on, as it really will be the end of the world if I run out of alcohol before it happens  :Big Grin:  (j/k)

----------


## ZeldaFitz

Ditto.........

----------


## Fr_CV

> Oh .you will be carrying this on your shoulders the rest of your life. Tomorrow the only thing that will be ending is my last egg in the fridge.


I'll go buy you some more so that doesnt happen :P

----------


## ZeldaFitz

Thank You FR_CV.

----------


## Fr_CV

> Thank You FR_CV.


Anytime, if it stops the world from ending. haha

----------


## Logxi

Instead of inducing fear and depression in me, this thread just made my day, with these last few replies.  :Big Grin:  From the bottom of my heart (or lungs I guess, that's where laughter physically originates right?), thank you, She Devil, ZeldaFits and Fr_CV.

----------


## Fr_CV

> Instead of inducing fear and depression in me, this thread just made my day, with these last few replies.  From the bottom of my heart (or lungs I guess, that's where laughter physically originates right?), thank you, She Devil, ZeldaFits and Fr_CV.


Anytime bro/sis

----------


## Gazeeboh

So this is what the after life is like?

----------


## Fr_CV

> So this is what the after life is like?


I've actually had a pretty good day...

----------


## Andyr

Did I sleep in or something  :Confused:  I think I must have missed the end of the world  :Big Grin:

----------


## Fr_CV

> Did I sleep in or something  I think I must have missed the end of the world


Nah dude, this is heaven. "as above, so below..."

----------


## Belphebe

Oh I missed it. LOL.

----------


## ZeldaFitz

> Instead of inducing fear and depression in me, this thread just made my day, with these last few replies.  From the bottom of my heart (or lungs I guess, that's where laughter physically originates right?), thank you, She Devil, ZeldaFits and Fr_CV.


I am glad I made you happy.

----------


## ZeldaFitz

> Anytime, if it stops the world from ending. haha


Hey it did, now where's my dozen eggs?

----------


## Andyr

> Nah dude, this is heaven. "as above, so below..."


Ah yes of course silly me how could I have forgot that  :Big Grin:  

So I wonder where poor jump is today then ? Did he pass in his sleep ? or is he sat with MS Word in front on him typing up that very long list of questions he was going to ask ? lol

----------


## Fr_CV

> Ah yes of course silly me how could I have forgot that  
> 
> So I wonder where poor jump is today then ? Did he pass in his sleep ? or is he sat with MS Word in front on him typing up that very long list of questions he was going to ask ? lol


I think he's trying to see if hes dead or alive. but thats me

----------


## ZeldaFitz

I think he is too embarrassed to show up.

----------


## Fr_CV

> I think he is too embarrassed to show up.


Maybe he created his own occultforums death by not being here due to embarrassment : P

----------


## ZeldaFitz

Sounds like a plan to me. LOL.

----------

